# Serving Tray Handles



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Does anyone have a good supplier for Serving Tray Handles?

I am looking for the kind that mount on the flat top surface and offset to overhang the edge of the tray. Preferably antique looking.

The only ones I have found are about $30.00 EACH! Just a bit out of my price range.haha

Thank You for any help.

Scrappy


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's a solid brass set for about $20/pr.

http://www.paxtonhardware.com/Tray-Handles/departments/30/


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Scrappy,
My serving tray handles are a bit more contemporary and are drilled through top to bottom… but I get them at Lowes in the cabinet handle dept - you might try them to see if they have anything that would work.
Ellen


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the help. The pair at Paxton Hardware are just what I need.

Ellen, I tried both the big box stores and was not real thrilled with the selection.

Thanks for the help.

Scrappy


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

Scrappy, try this site. I know what you mean. I started selling trays and the handles almost put the cost out of reach for the customers.

http://www.knobdepot.com/default.aspx


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

In the same vein as Jim above, try
myknobs.com
also inexpensive and I have ordered from them in the past.
Ellen


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the help everyone. With all the selections, I got some browsing to do.

Thanks Again.

Scrappy


----------

